# Pictures of Wildlife I Took in National Forests/Parks and Yard



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Pam (Mar 29, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 29, 2014)

Beautiful photography...


----------



## littleowl (Mar 29, 2014)

Bostin aaaare kid bostin.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, such beautiful creatures you've gotten photos of. You're so lucky to live in an area where you get to see such majestic wildlife.
Living in Florida I never see such those sorts of animals. We've got a lot of birds, turtles & snakes around here.

View attachment 6192

View attachment 6193

View attachment 6194

View attachment 6195

View attachment 6196


----------



## Pam (Mar 29, 2014)

Different creatures, but equally impressive, Lois.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 29, 2014)

I wish I could take good pictures. Those are all great


----------



## Raven (Mar 29, 2014)

Great pictures!  I enjoy nature pictures and animals, all but snakes.
I can do without them.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks guys!   Hopefully pictures with my new little pocket camera will come out better than the old ones, the buck lying down was taken with the new one.  Of course a lot depends on the operator, lol...I have to learn to use it and hold it steady first, not used to these ones with no eye-piece to look through. 

Lois and Capt Lightning, lovely photos thanks so much for sharing them! :thankyou:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2014)

I love these too Seabreeze  They are not easy to spot, let alone get a photo of, but I am so glad some people manage.  I can't get out there enough, but it's on my bucket list  denise


----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Oh man, now that's a good shot, excellent TG!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2018)

Just seeing now from the topic below....just luv that closeup of the bird in the tree....thanks for sharing Seabreeze and Capt Lightning


----------



## drifter (Oct 29, 2018)

Like those hawk photos. Good shots. Surprised you got that close.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks guys!  Drifter, that was right in my back yard, he stayed there long enough for the photo, so that was nice.  I was pretty close, no zoom there.


----------

